# Urinary Incontinence



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

One of my 2 golden’s who is 3 has urinary incontinence issues. Not to often but seems to come in spirits every few weeks. I was told that being young this will never really go away.

Anyone have experience in this area with their golden? She use to be on phenobarbital which i think might of had led to this issue but she is off it now. She has rare rem sleep disorder when she has violent kicking episodes . Overall she is really good but I feel bad because she gets embarrassed. She wakes up with her entire hind legs wet lucky i have tile floors . It’s not seizure because that was ruled out. No UTI because we test.

Anyone have experience with this and what can be done options? i really don’t want to put her on pharmaceutical medication. and lately seems to happen a bit more often.



Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon
Please Follow Us
Instagram - @chloemissynapoleon
#chloemissynapoleon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

While I have not dealt with this issue in dog as young as yours I have had a dog with urinary incontinence issues. She was, however, older. Goldie was put on Proin initially. It caused her to have a seizure. I immediately discontinued that drug. She was later put on DES by the vet that I then switched to. The DES worked and she had no further issues with incontinence the remainder of her life.
DES can be effective in the treatment of spay incontinence. I am not sure that it is effective in other types.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

good to know. 


Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon
Please Follow Us
Instagram - @chloemissynapoleon
#chloemissynapoleon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

I also heard but could be wrong that they can do sugary???


Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon
Please Follow Us
Instagram - @chloemissynapoleon
#chloemissynapoleon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've never heard of doing surgery for incontinence. 
I have also had a girl who was occasionally incontinent all her life. DES worked for her, too. However, if your girl has a sleep disorder, I really suspect that her incontinence may be tied to that because dogs with a sleep disorder are inclined to wet themselves in such an episode. I'd be going back to my vets.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am dealing with urinary incontinence with Brisby who is now 5 years old. The incontinence began to manifest when she was about 1 1/2 years old.

Here is our journey up to early 2016:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ramural-ectopic-ureter-advice-pleasebris.html

From my experience, I would recommend that first and foremost that you get a diagnosis of cause of the incontinence. Since you have already ruled out UTI, the next logical step according to our vets was to rule out anatomical causes ( ectopic ureter) 

Ectopic ureters usually manifest in continual dripping of urine which could be large or small. Start checking your girl to see is she is dribbling even small drops of urine during the day. Ectopic urters can be diagnoses via ultrasound. Should an ectopic ureter be present, surgery via conventional methodology or less invasive laser can be performed to redirect the ureter in proper position, however the success rate relative to "curing" the incontinence is less that 50% as USMI ( _Urethral Sphincter Mechanism Incompetence)_ is usually always present. 

If the diagnosis is a catch all of "spay incontinence", this really means that you have no definitive diagnosis. It could be a result of low estrogen levels post spay, varied lower spine/nerve issues, damage/overstretching during spay ( Dobias), infection/UTI ( however you have ruled this out).

So all that said, first I would suggest you get a diagnosis and rule out any anatomical causes for the incontinence. 

Once you have done that, you will have a better place to start the journey to be able to navigate this issue with your girl. 

In Brisby's case, we tried DES ( _Diethylstilbestrol_ ) which seemed to be effective, however she needed too high a dose which was not recommended.

Our DVM at the time wanted to put her on PPA/Proin ( phenylpropanolamine ). This drug was taken off the market for causing strokes in humans. I also read about some of the horrible side effects of this drug and decided that there is no way I would give this to Brisby at such a young age.
https://hubpages.com/animals/Proin-For-Dogs

I decided to change DVMs and was fortunate to get 2 fantastic vets who are navigating this incontinence journey with Brisby and I using holistic and homeopathic modalities. What will work for one dog will not work for another, therefore if you do get a diagnosis and choose not to go with the conventional allopathic drugs, it will be a journey of trial and error until you find something that will work for your dog. This could range from acupuncture, chinese herbal treatments, chiropractic, sacro-cranial, homeopathic etc. 

You could also try products like "leaks no more" or "Incontia" ( Dr Dobias).

Please keep us posted and if you have any further questions that I can help you with in my journey, please don't hesitate to ask. 

Lastly, this will be a journey for you and your girl. Wishing you both the best of success!!


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Appreciate the details information here this seems like sorta of what might be the same journey for me. I like the more holistic approach and lucky we have 2 vets. You have given me a good direction to go with. I am brining her in Friday. She is 3 and lately she seems to have more episodes for the longest time we kinda let it go a bit according to one of the pervious vets we would attend who was good. But said unless it becomes worse or anything not to worry to much about it. At the time I was sorta with the same thought. Sense I don't believe in the harsh drugs that they could put dogs on at such a young age. Anyway thanks for giving me a good direction to go with. I will keep you posted.

In my belief I think a few things might of caused this. 1) She was spay after she had her first heat. 2) She was put on phenobarbital at such a young age for REM sleep disorder (thats a whole different story all together) its not seizes though. Anyway got her off of that because i didn't like the side effects and what not and she was young. Now we just deal with it. Not to bad but she gets violent kicking episodes when she sleeps and what started our initial concern in the mater was the fact that one night she broke a glass coffee table. Any like I said thats a completely different story i could go on. 

Overall she healthy. Got her on CBD's as alternative and hoping maybe she will grow out of it. Just like my other sorta grew out of getting car sick and throwing up.

Well keep you posted.
and if you want you can follow us on FB or instagram "Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon"


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

chloemissynapoleon said:


> and if you want you can follow us on FB or instagram "Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon"


You may want to post in this thread  :
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...0082-share-your-instagram-account-here-5.html


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

chloemissynapoleon said:


> Appreciate the details information here this seems like sorta of what might be the same journey for me. I like the more holistic approach and lucky we have 2 vets. You have given me a good direction to go with. I am brining her in Friday. She is 3 and lately she seems to have more episodes for the longest time we kinda let it go a bit according to one of the pervious vets we would attend who was good. But said unless it becomes worse or anything not to worry to much about it. At the time I was sorta with the same thought. Sense I don't believe in the harsh drugs that they could put dogs on at such a young age. Anyway thanks for giving me a good direction to go with. I will keep you posted.
> 
> In my belief I think a few things might of caused this. 1) She was spay after she had her first heat. 2) She was put on phenobarbital at such a young age for REM sleep disorder (thats a whole different story all together) its not seizes though. Anyway got her off of that because i didn't like the side effects and what not and she was young. Now we just deal with it. Not to bad but she gets violent kicking episodes when she sleeps and what started our initial concern in the mater was the fact that one night she broke a glass coffee table. Any like I said thats a completely different story i could go on.
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful that you have your girl on CBD's vs the Pheno. I know it has done wonders for many dogs for varied conditions.

You have a lot on your plate both with the seizures and the incontinence. I give you huge kudos for everything you are trying to do for your girl!! 

Brisby too is generally healthy, however she has torn one ACL ( treated with conservative management), had some on and off lameness with the other. We now attempt to manage everything via holistic and homeopathic modalities. 

The only other thing I can suggest is to think about titer testing vs re-vaccination, specifically due to the seizures. Also feeding a fresh species appropriate diet may be helpful as well.

Good luck with your vet appt. and please let me know how you are making out with the incontinence.

Brisby's adventures are here: https://www.facebook.com/brisby.golden


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

never heard of “titer testing vs re-vaccination “ will have to google that ... oh by the way they are not seizures that was ruled out . they are kinda like seizures...

Tried natural diet didn’t go to well. She has sensitive stomach and i keep her on a basic limited ingredient food and i put digestive enzymes and probiotics on at each feeding ... sweet thing burps in your face but I love her. lol


Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon
Please Follow Us
Instagram - @chloemissynapoleon
#chloemissynapoleon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

going to check your fb page


Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon
Please Follow Us
Instagram - @chloemissynapoleon
#chloemissynapoleon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Update - Got her urinary test back. Looks like right now we have some crystals which she's had before. Going to take her in tomorrow for a full ultrasound. The doc said we could go with just an x-ray but sense she's had them before where I was given medicine and it seem to have cleared it up. Just going to go for the full ultrasound. Thank good i have pet insurance.

Anyway will keep this post updated on the progress


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope the crystals are the root cause of the incontinence and that clearing them up will solve this issue.

Brisby was tested for crystals also however the results were negative. Hoping to hear good news!!


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Update- Today Chloe had her ultrasound. It was cool because she had me be a part of it. Love the independent vet. I was able to watch and hold her un sedated on her back in a back brace rest sort of thing they had. She was really thorough checking everything out kidneys bladder everything. Good news nothing was found everything was good. Nothing abnormal. Even sent me an email afterwards with the pictures. Kinda cool. So good news nothing serious just going to treat her for slight crystals and urin . They are going to send everything off to get 
deep Analysis. Right now just a urinary supplement and some chinese herbs . 

#chloek9 


Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon
Please Follow Us
Instagram - @chloemissynapoleon
#chloemissynapoleon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Would be interested to know what Chinese herbs. We tried that with Brisby too.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Would be interested to know what Chinese herbs. We tried that with Brisby too.

























Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon
Please Follow Us
Instagram - @chloemissynapoleon
#chloemissynapoleon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

also for the unitary stuff for support










Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon
Please Follow Us
Instagram - @chloemissynapoleon
#chloemissynapoleon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

